# Delivery driver opens fire with assault rifle at Sebastian pizzeria killing one, employee



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.tcpalm.com/story/news/c...ing-sebastian-boulevard-guiseppes/3222236001/


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

thanks


----------

